# Help Identifying a Cichlid



## Epcot Jones (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new to the forums but I've been enjoying the posts for a while.

I have a cichlid that I can't identify. Sorry, no photo at this time.

- approx 1.5 inches
- black with dark gray vertical strips/patterns - the stripes are visible from the middle of the body up to the top but the lower portion of the body is black
- body is long and not high like that of a convict
- the top fins have a fine line of red along the top
- the eyes have a thin ring of gold around them
- the fish is extremely aggressive and even goes after my black convict which is much larger
- when the fish is in fighting mode, his body sort of goes into an S shape like he's about to launch at his target

If anyone has any thoughts on what type of cichlid this could be I would appreciate it.

Thanks,

- EJ


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you post pictures, perhaps we can help.


----------



## Epcot Jones (Jul 17, 2008)

Is the an area here for ID10T Newbies like myself? Haha....

I had bought this fish at a local pet store. At the time I was buying several different cichlids and I had my 4 year old daughter with me. She was upset so I just told the person who was helping me what I wanted and told them I was going to walk around with my daughter and that I'd get the fish when I came back. It wasn't until I had put the fish in my tank that I realized the person helping me had made a mistake and gave me this black fish instead of the one I wanted.

Well, last night I moved the unidentified fish to a different tank, left, and when I came back he was gone. In his place was a Jack Dempsy. I was confused until I realized they must be able to change colors and look completely different. And that makes sense since it was a JD that I had originally asked for at the pet store.

Oh well, I guess this is just part of the learning process. Sorry I wasn't able to post pictures. I'm sure everyone here would have been able to straighten me out right away if I had.

- EJ


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Here are some links that may helpâ€¦

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... allery.php

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n ... allery.php

Good luckâ€¦.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

read up on dempseys before purchasing other fish, make sure u can provide enough space, and filtration now.


----------

